# Looking for adventure in Hawaii



## geneticblend (Apr 9, 2008)

I have never been to Hawaii. I am considering Hawaii as an upcoming vacation destination. I know some people favor one island over another. So I need your advice. I am looking for adventure and beautiul scenery, volcanos and hiking, and remote areas that people usually don't visit. Stuff like that! I don't like to lay around on the beach soaking up the sun. (Although we would probably go swimming in the ocean at least once while we would be there.) Getting away from crowds is a plus. (But not mandatory! I know it is unavoidable at times!)

Where in Hawaii do you recommend?


----------



## Werner (Apr 9, 2008)

If active volcanoes are on your list then the Big Island is the only answer.  Kauai has many hiking trails, one of which, the Kalalau, consistently shows up on top 10 Trails of the World lists.  It is a shoreline trail but there are many more trails on "the Mountain", the extinct volcano that is the core of Kauai.  The NaPali coast of Kauai is one of the most scenic and undeveloped areas in the world and you can kayak the entire 17 miles of coast (summers only) in one long tiring day.  Maui has its extinct? (maybe) volcano and lots of hiking trails on top and in the Pools of Oheo section of Haleakala National Park near Hana.  

Unfortunately, to do all the adventures available you may have to travel to several islands, stay longer than you planned and suffer through many weeks of tropical resort living.  What a shame!


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree with Werner.  It doesnt say where you are from but I would go for at least 2 weeks and pick the Big Island and Kauai. Get the Revealled Books for the islands you pick.  

Im not an expert on Hawaii by any means but I think the Big Island and Kauai are not as crowded as the other two.  The Big Island Kona area is crowded but there are many other places where are not crowded at all.  Kauai is crowded but not on the more difficult and longer hikes.  Lots of hiking in Kauai.  

Any island you pick will just wet your appetite for more.  This wont be your only trip, Hawaii is addicting.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 9, 2008)

Kauai!  See my Kauai page here for a 2 week trip report with pictures and lots of adventures.

All the Hawaiian islands have volcanoes, but the Big Island (Island of Hawaii) is the only one with an active volcano.  However, we like Kauai better.  The Big Island has fewer beaches and fewer resorts on beaches, and we really missed that.  Kauai is the oldest island and the BI is the newest so Kauai has lots of beaches and the BI has lots of coastline that is volcanic rock.

I wouldn't do more than one island - you waste a whole day traveling.  However, if you visit Maui, you can make day trips to Molokai and/or Lanai by ferry or catamaran.  You can't do that from any of the other islands.


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 9, 2008)

On the Big Island, you would probably want to stay on the Hilo (east) side which is more lush, more beautiful, close to the volcano, and WAY less crowded.  Of course, that lushness comes because it rains more, but...!

You would probably love Kauai for the hiking....the best of all the islands.

Run,don't walk, to your bookstore or library and get the "Revealed" books for Hawaii and Kauai and start reading.  See which grabs you the most.  You can probably skip the whole Kona side of the Big Island (Hawaii) since it doesn't sound like it is for you.

For hiking, summer or early fall would probably be the best time to go.  The reason for that is that is tends to be drier so you are not so likely to be slogging through knee deep mud, sliding off the edge of a cliff, or being eaten by bugs.


----------



## charford (Apr 9, 2008)

Not everywhere on the west side of the Big Island is crowded. Kailua-Kona, yes, but there are other non-crowded areas on the Kona side. One of the driest and least crowded areas of the Big Island is Waikoloa Beach Resort. It's off the beaten path and more upscale than Kona.


----------



## geneticblend (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you all for your quick replies. It sounds like Kauai would be more "up my alley" so to speak. But I am really in the very beginning stages of planning this, so any help and suggestions are appreciated, so keep them coming.  I have never heard of the "Revealed" books, but I will certainly go to the book store and look for them. I'm sure they will give me some ideas. Denise, your photos and journal are just wonderful! It is a great resource for _anyone_ thinking about visiting Hawaii. Thank you for sharing! (You also look like you make the most of your time there, and have lots of fun too!)

Talkamotta, you wondered where I am from...I live near Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania. Also, I probably would only be able to go to Hawaii for 7-10 days, not much longer. (Sad, but unfortunately true!)

We would also be travelling in the summer, which is good, because that is what hibbeln suggested! 

How difficult is it to get a trade through Interval International to Hawaii for the summer? We usually do some trades two to three times a year, and once a year or once every two years we pay out-of-pocket for a vacation. So it is not of utmost importance that it be a timeshare.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 9, 2008)

The Big Island has lots of open space and uncrowded roads. To me, Kauai is very crowded, at least the road is a nightmare, but I didn't do any major hiking, so I'm sure the hiking is wonderful.
Liz


----------



## BonBiniGirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi -  
We spent a week on Maui and a week on Kauai last year and preferred Kauai for adventures.  Definitely pick up the Revealed books by Andrew Doughty no matter which island(s) you decide to visit.  We used the books to help us plan out the hikes we wanted to do on Kauai.  Depending on what kind of adventure you are looking for, I would also recommend the ZipLine tour with Princeville Ranch Adventures.  It was an absolute blast.  I would do it again in a heartbeat.

~ Liz


----------



## Werner (Apr 9, 2008)

These are the "Revealed" books, 

http://www.amazon.com/Ultimate-Kaua...bs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1207791859&sr=8-1

there is one for each island.  They have been very popular because they present an "insider's" view of the islands.  But be careful.  The books discuss feature such as hidden waterfalls and trails to them that are not well known to tourists and are often downright dangerous.  Two women were killed last summer following a steep trail to the top of a "hidden" waterfall.  It was a locals trail, poorly marked, and very steep.  The women fell off near the top.  Their families are now suing the state because the trail was poorly marked.  Adventurous can transition to dangerous, even foolhardy in the blink of eye.  

If you do go to Kauai in the summer the Na Pali kayak trip is touted as one of National Geographic's top 10 adventure trips.  I don't know if that's true but it is a great trip.  Kayaking into sea caves (lava tubes), under waterfalls, swimming with sea turtles, kind of a "Jurassic Park" and "Lost" rolled into one.  

also, check this out

Have fun


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 10, 2008)

These are the "Revealed" books:
http://www.wizardpub.com/main/ordering.html

That should help you to know what to look for.  You can buy them there, at your bookstore, amazon, borders......or check your library.  They are very popular!


We vacation in a very active, outdoorsy way.  Lots of hiking, exploring, snorkelling and picking along shorelines & wading through tidal pools.

Knowing that WE LOVE KAUAI!  I think it is the most "outdoorsy" of the islands.  The traffic can be terrible around the east side of the island (because there is just one main thoroughfare) but we find that if we are going from one side of the island to the other, as long as we avoid the Kapaa/Lihue area at a.m. and p.m. rush hour, it's never a problem.  So if we're hiking on the north shore, we just stay there for dinner and sunset and then drive back to our south shore timeshare.

We also loved the east side of the Big Island (Hilo side) for the volcano and lushness.  But when we were there the lava was flowing in red rivers right at our feet and we had beautiful sunny day after beautiful sunny day, so that certainly led to us being very impressed with it.

Maui and the Kona side of Hawaii have SPECTACULAR snorkelling, but are much more "touristy" in our opinion.  Maui also has fabulous beaches for boogie boarding.  But......we didn't enjoy the overall atmosphere of Maui so much, too many resorts, too many tourists in high heels.

*Don't blast me, everyone!*  Every island has its super fans.  But if you're looking for outdoor adventures, look first at Kauai and the east side of the Big Island.

For 7 days, go to just one island.  
If you have 10 days, you could split it with one week on one island and then 3 days on either Oahu (if you want to see Pearl Harbor) or 3 days on the Big Island (fly in and out of Hilo and you can explore the east side nicely and go to the volcano).

For a 10 day trip, I think you would be happy indeed with 3 days based on the east side of Hawaii and 7 days on Kauai.

But don't listen to me!  Go and find those Revealed books and start reading.....and then go where ever you find makes you drool with anticipation the most!


----------



## aliikai2 (Apr 10, 2008)

*The worst traffic we ever found in all our trips*

was from the airport to Kona, that 7 miles took 1.5 hours 

And in the 6 weeks we have been on the Big Island, it appears that this is pretty normal. 

The highway heading south around Kona has the same problem that Kauai has around Kapaa, only worse as Kauai has a bypass road open during peak hours.

Traffic aside, both the Big Island and Kauai sound like just what you are envisioning.

On Kauai you will want to stay on the North shore, if cost isn't an issue, there are some incredible rental properties on Annini Beach. 
Full ocean front houses, walk out the door, across the road and into the warm gentle water.  
Anini beach is where the house from Honey moon in Vegas is located.
 Perfect area, off the beaten path, many high profile folks own homes there, just for the pristine area and the privacy. 

On the Big Island, the Colony One or Sea Mountain timeshare is located about 60 minutes out of Hilo, giving you great access to the southern and eastern sides of the island while being on the dry eastern side. 

You can't go wrong with either island, they both have their own charms.

 And what you don't see this trip, you can on the next one, because you will be back.:whoopie: 

jmho,

Greg




Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> The Big Island has lots of open space and uncrowded roads. To me, Kauai is very crowded, at least the road is a nightmare, but I didn't do any major hiking, so I'm sure the hiking is wonderful.
> Liz


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 10, 2008)

You might want to rent on the BI for the east side instead of using an exchange, especially if you are only there for 3 days.  Lots of cool B&B's, etc.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 10, 2008)

geneticblend said:


> How difficult is it to get a trade through Interval International to Hawaii for the summer? We usually do some trades two to three times a year, and once a year or once every two years we pay out-of-pocket for a vacation. So it is not of utmost importance that it be a timeshare.



Hawaii Timeshare Exchange which is located at the Lawai Beach Resort on Kauai seems to have a lot of availability for Kauai and you can do a search first with them.

To log in as a guest and see what they have available go to www.htse.net and put 9999 in the top box and htse in the bottom box (or maybe the other way around.)  However, remember that what you see on their website is everything that was leftover AFTER requests were filled, so they have a lot more availability than what you see online.


----------



## daventrina (Apr 10, 2008)

*4 Adventure*

Get a JEEP on the big island and a copy of BI revealed.
Don't forget to take a full tank of gas, a good map and food...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/sets/72157600338489547/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/sets/72157600558590633/


----------



## geneticblend (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks again for all the tips, links and photos. The zipline and kayak tour look great! (The kayak tour says you have to be in great shape. I have never been kayaking before, but I think I could probably handle it. But I don't know if my son could. He might be too young.) I will have to check out that National Geographic Adventure article later when I have more time. And I am definately going to pick up the revealed books. You all have given me a lot of information to get me started! Almost too much information! My head is spinning!


----------



## Werner (Apr 11, 2008)

If the kayak trip interests you, check with the tours about kids.  The kayaks are fairly heavy, polyethelene (i.e. milk bottles) 2 person sit-on-top style kayaks.  Two inexperenced kayakers in good shape can do it, we had several pairs of inexperienced kayakers on our trip last summer.  But one inexperienced person doing all the work might be too much.  Compared to the single-place, sleek, efficient kayak that I have at home, paddling these big babies was hard work. 

The first out-of-the-kayak rest stop is lunch at Miloli Park (a water-access-only state park)  but it is 11 miles out, 2/3 of the way to the end.  We had some slow paddlers and didn't get there until 3:00 PM after hitting the water at 8:30 AM.  That's a long time to paddle with only a couple of granola bars to eat.  There are lots of in-kayak rest stops along way, notably in the sea caves or at particularly scenic spots along the Na Pali coast, like Kalalau Valley.

Images below are taken from a bobbing kayak.  The reason the cave looks back-lit is that shot is taken from under the "skylight".  The roof of this cave collapsed so it is open to the sky.  Apparantly there was a wedding held in there where the wedding party stood on the collapsed roof rock which forms an island in the cave and the guests sat in boats.  The surface of the water in the cave was covered with floating flowers.  

The second is actually 3 images stitched together.  Kalalau Falls on the right is the end of the Kalalau Trail.  The beach is the camping area.  To hike this far you have to have permits.  Somewhere up at the top are the Kalalau and Pu'u o Kila lookouts.  The cloud layer was about 20' below the lookouts so all anybody saw up there that day was fog.


----------



## geneticblend (Apr 11, 2008)

Werner, those photos were nice! I will have to see if there is any place around Pittsburgh to go kayaking. I think it would be a good idea to try it out here at home before venturing out on a long trip. I would hate to be the one person who was holding back a group, and possibly ruining someone's vacation! (Or I would hate to have a complaining kid in my kayak, ruining _my_ vacation!)

I went to Barnes and Noble today and bought the Kauai Revealed book. They had the Big Island Revealed book too, but I just bought the one for now. I may look for the Big Island one on Amazon. But at least now I have one to look over right now. They had a lot of books on Hawaii. I'm glad that so many of you recommended the Revealed books, otherwise I don't know which one I would have chosen. Probably the "Hawaii for Dummies"!


----------



## chellej (Apr 11, 2008)

We did a half day kayak trip on Hanalei Bay.  It went up the river to get you used to it, then out around the point below the Princeville hotel and landed on a small beach where we had lunch and snorkeled.

It was a lot of fun, gave us a taste of ocean Kayaking without a day long committment.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 11, 2008)

geneticblend said:


> Werner, those photos were nice! I will have to see if there is any place around Pittsburgh to go kayaking. I think it would be a good idea to try it out here at home before venturing out on a long trip. I would hate to be the one person who was holding back a group, and possibly ruining someone's vacation! (Or I would hate to have a complaining kid in my kayak, ruining _my_ vacation!)
> 
> I went to Barnes and Noble today and bought the Kauai Revealed book. They had the Big Island Revealed book too, but I just bought the one for now. I may look for the Big Island one on Amazon. But at least now I have one to look over right now. They had a lot of books on Hawaii. I'm glad that so many of you recommended the Revealed books, otherwise I don't know which one I would have chosen. Probably the "Hawaii for Dummies"!



Kaua'i is by far the best island for hiking.  The Ultimate Kaua'i Guidebook (aka, Kaua'i Revealed) is an excellent resource for trail information.

You can hike about halfway in on the Kalalau Trail - to the first major stream crossing - without a permit.  That's about 2-hour hike, and it's strenuous in places.  At the first stream you can hike inland to a gorgeous waterfall - it's about 60 to 90 minute hike - one way.  So a hike to the first stream with a side trip to the falls is a full day hike. 

Conditions on the Kalalau Trail vary greatly with the weather.  If its been raining the trail can be very muddy and slippery.  Progress will be slower. If the trail has a chance to dry out shorts and athletic shoes are adequate. 

There are many excellent trails in the Koke'e Park area, I particularly recommend the Nualolo-Cliff-'Awa'awapuhi Trails loop on the Na Pali cliffs.  The scenery is spectacular.  I actually think it's a nicer hike than the Kalalau.


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 11, 2008)

Look at the other posts on Hawaii (specifically Waimea Canyon) and go to the pictures in the Tug lounge (pictures dial up users beware).  Steve Nelson is one of TUG's  wonderful photographers and he loves Hawaii.  

There are advantages of going to 2 islands even if its only for 3 days but it does take up one of your days for traveling.  You could see the volcano and maybe Black Sands beach and the Place of Rufuge on the Big Island.  It sounds like Kauai is coming up to the top of your list and I would have to agree.  Its a hiker's paradise.  

I love beaches.  The water and the beach are so wonderful in so many different places in the world.  The big difference is that when I am at, say for instance, Ke'e Beach and I look at the water its so beautiful and then I turn around there are beautiful lush mountains.  So for me its the best of all worlds. 

In the 3 islands that I have visited the signs are vague.  Thats where the books will be invaluable.  When we were in Maui and we went on the Road to Hana - up to the seven pools.  We would have missed so much if it wasnt for Maui Revealled book. The books talk in mile marker #s.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2008)

geneticblend said:


> Thanks again for all the tips, links and photos. The zipline and kayak tour look great! (The kayak tour says you have to be in great shape. I have never been kayaking before, but I think I could probably handle it. But I don't know if my son could. He might be too young.)



One thing you have to know about kayaking is that beginners WILL tip over, and it's not easy to get back into the boat in water over your head.  The smaller you are, the easier it is, so it would probably be easier for your son, than you, but is he up to an unexpected dunking?  My DH who is in good shape, but a big guy, found it very hard to get back into the kayak out in the ocean.


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 12, 2008)

We did the kayaking on the Hanalei River last summer, like another poster talked about!  I'm not sure how old your son is, but our sons were 9 1/2 and 12 then.  Also had my 74 year old father along.  My husband and I both took a son in a double kayak with us, and my father had a single kayak.  We first kayaked UP the river (against the current, but not to strong), then turned around and kayaked with the current to Hanalei Bay.  We toodled around Hanalei Bay looking at the boats and shooting under the pier with the kayaks.  Very fun!  It was a bit creepy because the water would go from shallow to *DEEP* in the bay very suddenly.  My boys know all too well that there are tiger sharks in Hanalei Bay, so they were peering a little worriedly over the edge of the kayaks in the very deep parts.  (Nope, didn't see any, but I guess if you are out there at daybreak or sunset you have a decent chance of seeing sharks....).

Then we went "around the corner" to the Princeville resort and landed (Grandpa crashed) on their beach and played around there before kayaking around on the ocean again.  It was summer, so the waves were not huge (thankfully!) but were big enough that we could "surf" our kayaks on the waves when we got it just right.  Very fun and we didn't flip any kayaks (we're canoers).

I would have kept going around the shoreline and explored more and probably flipped in some waves, but my more sensible husband talked reason to me....with 2 kids and a 74 year old, he suggested we head back upstream to the kayak livery while we still had some strength in our arms.  Smart man!  Good thing I married him!

It wasn't as cool as the Na Pali coast trip, but it sufficed nicely for our group.  When our boys are big burly teenagers, THEN we will do the NaPali trip.

Tell me how old your son is and I might be able to give you some "boy" pointers.....we've been travelling with our sons to Hawaii since the youngest was 3.


----------



## geneticblend (Apr 12, 2008)

My son is nine, and is about 5'2" and weighs around 100 pounds. (He was 9 pounds 14 ounces when he was born.) He has always been off the growth charts, well above children for his own age. His pediatrician predicts that he will be 6'8" tall. I am 5'5" 120 pounds, and my husband is 6'4" 205 pounds. Anyway, my husband took my son to Dicks last year and they had a kayak that was in water that you could try. He said my son did well. But I would worry about what would happen if it tipped over because he is not very agile! He is big for his age, but kind of awkward. His musculature, bones and brain are that of a nine-year-old, but his body is the size of a small teenager. So he is better at some sports than others! But he is never one of the better players. He loves baseball, karate, swimming, and ice hockey, and does them all, but he is obviously one of the lesser talented kids on the teams every year. I keep waiting for that day when he will reach some sort of equilibrium.

Sorry to go so far off topic, but some of you wondered how old my son is, and several have mentioned what kind of shape you have to be in to do such things as the kayaking and hiking. (He has great stamina, and loves to hike, so that won't be a problem.)


----------



## Werner (Apr 12, 2008)

Keep in mind that hawaiians use "sit-on-top" warm weather/water kayaks that are low to the water, self-bailing and can be re-entered just by pulling yourself up at a shallow angle.  Much easier than canoes or cold water, closed kayaks like the ones most of us that live in non-tropical areas have.  A closed kayak cannot be re-entered in deep water without either a buddy to stabilize the kayak, a paddle float to act as an outrigger or having a roll skirt and learning to eskimo roll. 

I think is is very unlikely that a healthy young boy would have trouble getting back into a sit-on-top.  Unfortunately you may not even find a sit-on-top to rent in PA to practice with.  However, renting even a 2 place closed kayak would give the two of you idea of what it is like to paddle.  The other big difference is that for long paddles like the Na Pali Coast, the paddles you rent are much lighter than the typical day-rental paddle.  They have to be.  The barbells you typically get with rentals would really wear you down.  

This is the most popular type on Kauai


----------



## cp73 (Apr 12, 2008)

geneticblend said:


> My son is nine, and is about 5'2" and weighs around 100 pounds.



If you son is 9 you wont be able to go on the kayak trip referred to above. Their age limit is 15. Also if you have never done it going out in the ocean is a lot different than on a lake. You might also check out kayaking to the fern grotto. I believe you can rent kayaks there and its an easy couple hour kayaking to a beautiful place. 

If you going for 10 days and have never been I would recommend staying on one island. Dont waste a day switching island. I have been to both Kauai and the Big Island several times and both will satisify what your trying to accomplish. Kauai is a lot more tropical and a lot smaller. You can drive from one end to the other in about 2 hours max. 

Below is a link to our last trip to Kauai. We stayed in Poipo (spelling) Beach

http://www.pbase.com/cp73/marriotts_waiohai_beach_club


----------



## geneticblend (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the link to the great photos, and the comments about the kayaking. I think we most likely would stay on one island. 

Everyone's input has been appreciated!


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 14, 2008)

GeneticBlend, I hope you're still checking this!  
I talked to my two boys and got their lowdown on what they would recommend for your son.  Here are some of their favorites.....

Beaches:
Secret Beach on the North Shore:  They liked this beach because the waves are fun in the summer, big, "but won't kill you!"  The beach is big and beautiful and you have huge stretches all to yourself.  Also, they said it is a fun place to meet local dogs!  Follow the directions in Kauai Revealed, but basically when you get to the bottom of the trail and hit the beach, you turn to the right for the beach and turn to the left and follow the shoreline for some pretty awesome tidepools.  Be sure to where water-type shoes and you can skip over them, peer in them, wade through them, swim through some.......LOTS of fun.  And not nearly as crowded as Queen's Bath has become.
Queen's Bath:  My boys like this because there is a rock you can jump off into the bath.  But you have to get it just right, or I can totally see breaking a limb, so it kind of worried me some, but.......yep, I jumped off too.  This has gotten SO crowded as of late.  I'm not sure we would go back anymore.
Hideaways Beach:  Great, shallow snorkelling!  Small beach, but cute.  Great views from beach (OK, the kids didn't much care about that).  Last summer we saw a sea snake in the water while snorkelling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     How cool is THAT?!
Tunnels:  A favorite spot for snorkelling.  We have seen turtles here every single time we've been for years and years.  Snorkel around at the beach, some spots are better, you need to explore it.   When you go out, you can go out quite a ways and then suddenly you hit what we call "The Abyss" which is a dropoff that freaks us all out.....so no worries that your kids will go too far out.  They hit that and shoot right back in!  You can park at Ha'ena Beach Park (plenty of parking) and walk down the beach to Tunnels proper.  Ha'ena is better for swimming.  Ha'ena also has outdoor showers so you can clean up a bit before dinner!  Ha'ena has some weird hippy type folks perpetually camping there.  It will spark some interesting dinner conversation!  The dry caves are right across the street from the Ha'ena parking.
Ke'e Beach:  See Kalalau Trail note below.
East side beaches:  Never found one we like.  Surf is too unprotected in the summer and is downright dangerous.  My boys say "Everyone talks about Lydgate but it is only fun if you're like 2 years old!"   
South Side Beaches:  
Poipu is good for swimming.  We think it's totally overrated for snorkelling.  The "washing machine" where the timbolo is sometimes (where you leave the beach and walk to the little sand island) is fun to lie in the water and get sloshed one way then the other.  Always lots of families.
Brennecke's Beach is right next door to Poipu.  You can get sandwiches and shave ice downstairs at the Brennecke's restaurant and take them over to the picnic tables.  Catch a rooster!  If you walk along the shoreline between Brennecke's and Poipu Beaches you will see turtles close in.  Brennecke's is just for boogie boarding, but often has LOTS of boogie boarders.
Shipwreck Beach:  Fun in the summer for waves (powerful!) and boogie boarding, but you have to be real careful not to get hammered into the sand.  We always enjoy walking east onto the cliffs to watch people jumping off (we never have) and then along the shoreline where there are lots of lithified cliffs, sand caves, coves, etc. to explore.

Hiking:
Kalalau Trail:  Yep, it's great.  Beautiful.  And you will feel very accomplished when done.  Take along a little backpack (a kid's school back pack is fine) with water water water and lunch.  It's 2 miles in to the first beach (you'll swear it's farther).  Have lunch there.  Play on the beach and in the stream.  In the winter, we have always found this beach to be wonderfully swimmable, even with kids, but judge for yourself.  If tide is low, check the south side of the beach for a sea cave you can enter (don't get trapped inside by the tide).  My kids have always done this wearing sneakers and swimsuits with t-shirts.  Wear hats!  The sun beats down on you mercilessly in some sections.    My youngest son first made it all the way "to the first beach" at the age of 5, so it is do-able.  Have a cool fool of ice and pop sitting in your car for when you return and it will be THE MOST DELICIOUS THING YOU'VE EVER TASTED!  Come back, down a pop, and collapse in the water at Ke'e Beach to relax.
Pihea Trail:  Up at Waimea Canyon.  End of the road.  Great views!  Park your car and start walking, turn around whenever you want to and head back.  Your son will be glad for his height on this because there is a lot of stepping up and down where long legs are a huge advantage!  Friends have told us that if you stay up here and watch the sunset, or come up after dark, that you see literally millions of stars (but don't get caught on the trail in the dark!).
"Jungle Hike" in the Kauai Revealed book:  This is super easy and flat.  The drive up to where you start is fun.....you drive through several streams.  What a blast!  Park when you can't drive any further (you hit a gate) and then just follow the 2-track road all the way until you hit the river (which sometimes in the summer is very dry). Great picnic spot.  UNBELIEVABLE VIEWS up into Mt. Wai'ale'ale Crater.  Boys just like to pick their way on the rocks upstream or downstream and play.  We just follow the road here, not doing the turn-out into the jungle.  Watch Jurassic Park afterwards and you will recognize the view immediately!

Kayaking:
My boys gave a huge thumbs-up to renting from Kayak Kauai in Hanalei on the Hanalei River.  I liked that they are right on the river so you don't need to haul kayaks here or there.  They liked that they got to kayak on a river AND a bay AND the ocean!  We even saw a little baby sea turtle (about the size of a large serving platter) pop up right beside our kayak WAY up river from the bay.  Neat!  And the kayaking was at a perfect level for kids.

Their favorite restaurants:
Sushi Blues (north shore)
Keoki's Paradise (Poipu)


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Apr 14, 2008)

*Another idea*

As I read through all the other suggestions, I really did not find anything significant to disagree with.  My favorite island is Kauai, and I always stay in the Princeville area.  But the Big Island is close behind, and the volcano is awesome!  Right now it is very active, but it is constantly changing, so you'll want to get a current update when You know your actual dates.  But I especially waznted to recommend the Hawaii Forest and Trails Association; their office is near the airport outside Kona.  They have a website which I expect is cited in the Hawaii Revealed book.  They run the greatest guided hikes, and take you into areas that require special permits.  The hikes are very well organized, vary in their complexity, and the guides really know their stuff!  

But you won't go wrong with either Kauai or the Big Island!  And we hope you'll want to come back!


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 15, 2008)

GeneticBlend, I was going to add that if you do go for 10 days, it would be pretty hard to resist visiting the volcano while you are there since you'll have a boy in tow!  I would recommend flying in and out of Hilo.  Rent someplace either in Volcano or going-up-the-hill-from-Hilo-towards-Volcano.   2 full days there would be fine.  One whole day would be spent "up top" at Volcano National Park seeing the lava flows, calderas, Thurston's Lava Tube, and doing one hike.  Then that evening/afternoon you could go down to the coast and hopefully hike to red, flowing lava.  Another day you could go north along the coast out of Hilo to Waipio Valley (is that the right valley?) which appeals to boys just simply for driving down into it.  But lovely coastline and lots of waterfalls to visit along the way.  Another fun thing to do would be the natural hot pools along the ocean.  You can see all of this in the Big Island Revealed book.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 15, 2008)

hibbeln said:


> …Take along a little backpack (a kid's school back pack is fine) with water water water and lunch.  It's 2 miles in to the first beach (you'll swear it's farther).  Have lunch there.  …



With all respect Debi, I think you underestimate the importance of bringing water on this hike, particularly if the trade winds aren't strong.

I brought along 3 liters of water and realized I should have brought more.  We did the side trip to Hanakapi'ai Falls ....






[/QUOTE]

... and I drank the last of the water at the falls.  I had mild heat stress on the return trip - every stream crossing I sat in the stream for about 15 to 30 minutes to get cooled off.  After returning to Hanakapi'ai Beach and starting on the trail back to Ke'e Trailhead, I found a small stream off the trail and refilled my bottles; if I hadn't the climb on the return leg would have been completely brutal.

When we did the Nu'alolo-Cliff-'Awa'awapuhi a couple of years ago, I brought along two gallons of water and drank it all.


----------



## hibbeln (Apr 15, 2008)

Yikes!  Did I not say to bring water?  Well here it goes.....
Bring Water!!!​In that backpack that I mentioned, stash water.  A lot of it.  What we general do is fill water bottles (as many as the strongest person in your group can stand to carry, then stick in a few more) about 1/5 full the night before and stick them in the freezer to freeze the water.  Then in the morning we fill them the rest of the way with tapwater.  That way you have semi-coldish water for the hike.

We also had our one son get semi-heat stroke on the walk back....Hmmm, he must have been 10 at the time.  He has a heart condition and has had two open heart surgeries, so he is absolutely more susceptible.  It is HOT out there in the summer, especially the climb back off the beach once you've turned around and are heading back.  You don't have any option though other than to keep slogging away....and he did it.

So things to take....
Hats
Water
Swimsuits
Water
Lunch
Water
Water
Water

Is that better?   

If your kid (or spouse, or whoever) starts to lag on the way back, slow down, plop down in the shade, rest, rehydrate rehydrate rehydrate.

And when you get back to your car parked at Ke'e Beach......grab a pop out of that icy cooler and DRINK! Then fall face first into the water at the beach.  Ahhhhh.

Now if all of that makes it sound miserable, it isn't.....as long as you are hydrated!!!!!

We have seen Hawaiian families doing this trail to the first beach BAREFOOT and with LITTLE kids (5 years old or so) and they walk barefoot in swimsuits to the beach and then SNORKEL BACK TO KE'E BEACH!  Ay yi yi!  We are too chicken and too ignorant of the ocean there to try that.


----------



## geneticblend (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes, I have been keeping up with this thread! Again, many thanks to everyone who has posted. I did purchase the Kauai Revealed book, and have found some of the sights that people have mentioned in the book. We always vacation in the summer (since my husband is a teacher) so we are used to taking hikes and outtings in the hot weather. We know the importance of taking lots of water along. A few years ago, we went hiking in the Superstition Mountains, (in Arizona) and we had filled our water bottles and put them in the freezer the night before. About half-way through the hike, I was bitten on my arm by a tarantula wasp! One of the bottles still had some ice in it, and I was sure glad that it did. That bite/sting was the worst insect bite I have ever experienced! The ice helped to numb it a bit.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 16, 2008)

geneticblend said:


> Yes, I have been keeping up with this thread! Again, many thanks to everyone who has posted. I did purchase the Kauai Revealed book, and have found some of the sights that people have mentioned in the book. We always vacation in the summer (since my husband is a teacher) so we are used to taking hikes and outtings in the hot weather. We know the importance of taking lots of water along. A few years ago, we went hiking in the Superstition Mountains, (in Arizona) and we had filled our water bottles and put them in the freezer the night before. About half-way through the hike, I was bitten on my arm by a tarantula wasp! One of the bottles still had some ice in it, and I was sure glad that it did. That bite/sting was the worst insect bite I have ever experienced! The ice helped to numb it a bit.



DW is a teacher, so we are usually in Hawai'i in August.  I've also spent a good part of my life working in the deserts of the southwestern US, so I'm pretty familiar with that terrain.

With that said ... don't use Arizona as your reference point for heat stress.  Though the temps might be higher in Arizona, the humidity is lower, which means the body can more efficiently cool itself by sweating.  Hiking in Hawai'i, particularly when the trade winds are weak is much different.  Water doesn't evaporate nearly as quickly, so the body needs to sweat much more to maintain temperature.  If the winds are still and its humid, you will be amazed at the amount of fluid you will lose hiking in Hawai'i. 

I've worked outdoors in Nevada in temps over 100 deg F, and I haven't needed nearly as much water as I do hiking in Hawai'i.  (In Hawai'i you don't get the blast of heat reflected from the ground that you do in the Mojave. That makes the overall experience less taxing overall for me, as long as I can stay hydrated.)


----------

